# Umbilical hernia



## Lynnifer (Feb 14, 2013)

Merlin has an umbilical hernia, it was found at his 6 week check, it is a small one and after speaking to the vet i didn't see it as a reason not to get him, but i'm a tad confused as the reason for it 

The breeders vet suggested mum was too rough biting cord off, but when i took merlin for his puppy check at our vets, she said that was rubbish and hernias are all inherited!

Either way he is having a stitch put in when we neuter him but just wondered if anyone else had a pup with a hernia? (Just so i'm not alone)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Our kitten has an ambilical hernia which will be forged when she is spayed. 


It can happen to any puppy or animal, it's just the muscle wall never closed properly at the belly button. 


I'm sure my step dad had a hernia when he was younger from lifting something, so I think he tore his muscle wall. 


But as for merlin I wouldn't worry, it's easy to fix.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My son had an umbilical hernia.... and it was fixed just fine. 
Some are so small that they don't need to do anything with them, but usually the vet will fix it when the pup is under GA for neutering...
I know someone else has posted about their pup having a hernia... maybe Jasper Black?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Lynne, Oakley was born with a hernia & had it repaired when he had the snip at 13 months & although he was a bit sore for a few days he made a full recovery & is now fine


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has one the vet noticed it when we took her in at 8 weeks for her first checkup. He said he would repair it when she gets spayed next month. It's a small one and said it shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, my Rudy has one, I was told not to breed from him, which is fine, he's going in to be castrated next month and the vet is going to check it but thinks its so small it can be left. So don't worry you're not alone.


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Gracie has a small hernia which was picked up at her check. It is no problem and will be fixed when she is spayed at about six months.


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Ruby had a small hernia when we got her ( which we had been told about) and we intended to have it repaired when she was spayed as advised by the vet. However it grew quite a bit bigger and started to cause problems - she started to yelp in pain when picked up - so the vet advised spaying her early ( I think she was 31/2 months) and doing the repair at the same time to avoid her going through 2 operations.

Thankfully all went well and she recovered fine.


----------



## Lynnifer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies 

Its good to know that its not that uncommon in pups and its relatively easy to fix!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, it's been good to read this thread! Jasper has one, marzi - well remembered!!! He will be neutered in a few months, got to pluck up the courage :/ the vet wants to repair it then. Jasper is a mardy boy, he yelped like mad with his micro-chip, so dreading the op! I would rather have it fixed though just incase it tears later with it being a weak spot,not sure if that could happen? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's hernia got repaired a few weeks ago when she got spayed. She is good as new now You could feel the little lump when you patted her but now it's gone. She is all healed up and fine now.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww glad Molly's op went well  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

